# Project Cost Estimator



## teenagewoodworker

Well over the past couple of days there has been a lot of talk about finding project costs and pricing your projects. In response to one of those forums i talked about an article in Woodworkers Journal about pricing your work. Needless to say a few people took interest and our fellow Lumberjock Lew created a great excel program in which you just enter in a little bit of information about your project and it makes all the calculations for you. I'll provide the link below:

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=pwB6q9qYfCW2ktwYoRelNRw&hl=en

you can also find it here:

http://www.geocities.com/lewiskauffman/index.html

all you have to do is add in the materials list and their cost. how much you want to make per hour and the number of hours you worked. if you have any questions than just leave a message and if you like it then send a message to Lew and tell him how you like it.

Good Luck!


----------



## Al_Killian

Here is a different one that I use. http://bridgewooddesign.com/estimator/index.htm


----------



## Al_Killian

That one seems easeir to use. Thanks.


----------



## cranbrook2

How does that work if your using reclaimed wood ? just wondering lol


----------



## teenagewoodworker

not sure. i guess that you'd just have to do some research and see how much reclaimed wood of that species goes for on average.


----------



## darryl

looks like a good tool, thanks for posting.


----------



## MyronW

Everybody needs to read Markup & Profit: A Contractor's Guide by Michael C. Stone

He explains very clearly that the reason contractors (and everybody else, for that matter) go out of business is that they don't charge enough!

This book is a MUST READ!!!


----------



## lew

The spreadsheet "Teenagewoodworker" posted is intended as a guide for the average woodworker to calculate the cost/selling price of a project. It could be "Flowered Up" to make it more professional looking including inserting photos, different formats, fonts, business data, etc.- thus making it more of a business form.

Please feel free to change/modify/personalize it. If you get a chance, please post your improvements/modifications so we can see how it is coming along.

Thanks,

Lew


----------



## OttawaP

Absolutely read Mark up and Profit as noted above…....it's the solution tha puts all these questions to an end and eliminates the guesswork. Wish I had found it years ago but I read it 18 months ago and it completely changed my remodelling company, I now work less and make more money.

Paul


----------

